# طاقة الحب..



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

طاقة الحب..


سيدي المتعامل مع المعاق: -ولقد اتفقنا من قبل انه لا يوجد أي إنسان غير معاق- لا تتعجب من العنوان، أنا لا أسخر أو أتفلسف وإنما بالحق أكتب إليك أهم همسة في سبيل التغيير والتطوير والارتقاء بأي إنسان، نعم أي إنسان وليس المعاق فقط، وبالتالي فعنوان المقال هنا عام وليس خاص بالمعاقين، فكلنا معاقين ولكن بنسب مختلفة وفي أماكن متباينة من أجسادنا ونفوسنا والأهم من ذلك أرواحنا...!

داخلنا طاقة يمكن أن تتحدى الكون، وتقهر كل حروب الدنيا والأحزان.. إنها الحب، حب الذات ليس جريمة، ولكن عليك أن تتحرر منه قليلاً لتوجهه لآخر يحتاج أن ينمو ويرتقي بجوانب من جسده وسلوكه وشخصيته.. إنه المعاق.


في البداية سوف أقص عليك تجربة أسمح لي أن أصفها بأنها "صبورة للغاية"، صحيح لم تصل لصبر أيوب –إن كان أيوب قد صبر!-  ولكنها صعبة جداً فعلاً"، قام بها واحد من أصحاب التيار الإنساني في علم النفس والعلاج النفسي (1)انه كارل روجرز (2)Carl Rogers في علاج حالة فصام كتاتوني Catatonic schizophrenia(3). لقد أصر روجرز على علاج أو بمعنى آخر تغيير حالة إنسان إن استسلم لها أي معالج نفسي وفشل في علاجها ليس عليه لوم نهائياً فالفصام الكتاتوني من الحالات التي يصعب جداً إجراء تفاعل معها، فما بالنا بعلاجها نفسياً..!

المهم روجرز أصر على النجاح، وبإنسانية فريدة رتب من حياته ساعة في يوم من كل أسبوع يذهب فيها إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية ويجلس فيها مع مريض بالفصام الكتاتوني يلمسه بهدوء ويبدأ في التحدث إليه ويخاطبه، وطبعاً الحالة لا تستجيب نهائياً ( تخيل انك تتحدث إلى شجرة، هكذا كان روجرز مع هذا المريض)....!

وظل روجرز على هذا الحال لمدة سنتين كاملتين يذهب كل أسبوع بإصرار فريد للحالة غير الشاعرة به نهائياً... إلا أن هذه الحالة بعد فترة نظرت له، وبعد فترة لاحقة ابتسمت.. وهذه التغيرات تكاد تكون مستحيلة لحالات الفصام الكتاتوني إلا أن طاقة الحب قد اشتعلت فلقد شعر مريض من المفترض أنه لا يشعر متبلد الإحساس بأن هناك من يشعر به ويحبه فتحرك الحجر وذاب جليد من الصعب ذوبانه.

هكذا بالحب يتغير كل شيء ويصير المستحيل ممكن، وعلى ذلك يمكن أن نسمي الحب فن الممكن، نعم بالحب كل شيء ممكن، ولا نكون مغالين إن قلنا أن كل مشكلات الحياة التي تحدث لنا أو منا سببها الأول هو عدم الحب أو نقصانه.

وأي حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع احد ذاته لأجل أحباؤه، وأود أن أضيف أيضاً أن من عظمة الحب أن يضع الإنسان ذاته لأجل أعدائه، نعم أحبوا أعدائكم، ولن أطيل أكثر من ذلك فالتأملات في كلمات الإنجيل أنا إنسان اضعف من أن أذكر مجرد كلمات عنه، ولكن بدون حب لا شيء ممكن.



وهنا يوجد سؤال غاية في الأهمية، وهو كيف يمكن تفعيل طاقة الحب عندي وتوجيهها من أجل الارتقاء بالمعاق بوجه خاص أو بأي إنسان بوجه عام؟

سوف أقص قبل إجابة هذا السؤال المهم موقف طريف تعرضت له وأنا في بداية خدمتي مع المعاقين عقلياً:

ذهبت ذات يوم إلى خدمة المعاقين في كنيستي وجلست بجانب أحد المعاقين، لم اهتم بهذا الولد المعاق، فقط جلست لأستمع مع المعاقين لأحد الموضوعات الدينية والتي كان يعرضها أحد الخدام بأسلوب مبسط لهم، وإذ بي أجد هذا الولد يضغط بقدمه على حذائي ونحن جالسين، ابتسمت ثم أبعدت قدمي عنه فعاد للضغط من جديد، بدأت في توبيخه –لم أكن اعرف كيف يمكن أن أتعامل معه؟ فلم أكن قد اكتسبت خبرات عملية بعد...!– لم يهدأ أيضاً، فانسحبت بهدوء من الفصل وعدت إلى منزلي متحيراً، بدأت في قراءة بعض المراجع الخاصة بالعلاج النفسي، وقلت لابد أن يتم عمل تفريغ انفعالي لما لهذا الولد من عدوان –على اعتبار أن ما قام به هذا الولد المعاق عقلياً سلوكاً عدوانياً- ، وفي الأسبوع التالي ذهبت الخدمة ويملأني بعض الثقة أو قل الغرور بأنني معالج نفسي رغم إني كنت لا أزال طالباً...!– ولا زلت أطلب العلم كما كنت طالباً بل وبدرجات مضاعفة- قمت بمصافحة هذا الولد وضغطت على يديه بشدة ثم طلبت منه أن يبادلني نفس القسوة ونفس الشدة على اعتبار أنني بهذا أتعامل مع هذا الإنسان على أن يتم عمل تفريغ انفعالي له.. وطبعاً ما كنت أقوم به لا يمت للعلاج النفسي بصلة وأنا معترف بذلك.

ومرت فترة عرفت فيها أن العدوان لا يُزال بالعدوان بل بالحب؛ فهذا الولد المعاق ليس عدوانياً بل هو إنساناً يطلب مني اهتماماً أو قل يطلب حباً، جلست بجواره في المرة الأولى ولكن كأنه مجرد جماد أو غير موجود، والآن وبعد زمناً من هذه المقابلة عليَ أن أعترف بأمانة إنني كنت أنا العدواني من البداية وأنني أنا الذي كنت محتاجاً لتعديل سلوكي فهل يصح أن يجلس إنسان بجانب إنسان آخر دونما حتى أن يلقي عليه السلام، لست ادري كيف وقعت في هذا الخطأ الفادح، ولكني ألتمس لنفسي العذر فأنني كنت في بداية خدمتي وفي بداية طلبي للعلم.

المهم أن الولد قد تحسن بالحب وليس بالتفريغ الانفعالي المزعوم...! فلقد بدأت في حبه كإنسان، تقبلته دون قيد أو شرط، أعطيته من وقتي وجهدي، أصررت أن أغيره بحبي فتغير، شعر أن هناك إنسان يريد منه أن يكون أفضل فكان.

وبالتالي بدون طاقة حب لدى المتعامل مع الفئات الخاصة فلن نستطع أن نغير أو نعدل من سلوك أي معاق هذه الحقيقة دون جدال أو نقاش.



ويمكن أن نضع بعض الإرشادات التي بها يمكن من تفعيل طاقة الحب لديك كمتعامل مع الفئات الخاصة:

1.  عليك أن تضع في اعتبارك قبل تعاملك مع المعاق أن تنسى قليلاً "الذات" وتتذكر "هو" الإنسان المعاق، فثق انه مهما كانت كفاءتك لن تنجح في التعامل مع كل المعاقين، وبالتالي من الأمانة أن تعتذر عن أي حالة لن تستطع تقبلها شكلاً وموضوعاً فذلك لن يقلل منك بل على العكس سوف يزيد من تقديرك على الأقل لنفسك فالتعامل مع المعاقين عقلياً ليس عملاً لجلب مال وإنما هو عمل إنساني في المقام الأول.

2.  من الخطأ التعجل في طلب التحسن من الحالة أو انتظاره بشكل سريع، فيوجد من الخدام مَنْ يرغب في تطبيق كل شيء في نفس الوقت على الحالة: تنمية مهاراتها اللغوية والحركية والسلوكية ومقابلة أسرته ومعرفة مشكلاته الاجتماعية...الخ. طبعاً كل هذه لها مني الاحترام والتقدير، ولكن هذا الحماس الزائد قد يؤدي لنتائج سلبية، ويمكن في المستقبل القريب أن نعرض هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا بعض مشكلات سلوكية ومرضية من حالات من الإعاقات باختلاف أنواعها وكيف تم علاجها حتى يمكن الاستفادة منها لنا جميعاً.

3.  إننا جميعاً في الخدمة يجب أن نعمل بروح الفريق الواحد فنحن نخدم المسيح ليس أشخاصا أو دعاية لأنفسنا، وبالتالي ينبغي من وجود الروح التكاملية بيننا كخدام وليست الروح التنافسية، أقصد أن قبل توجيه طاقة الحب للمخدومين يجب أن أوجهها لزملائي من الخدام.

4.  لديّ ملحوظة مهمة جداً وهي أن المخدوم المعاق عقلياً ليس غير مدرك، بل مدرك لأنه يملك أصدق إحساس إنساني وهو إحساس الطفولة البريئة، فهو يشعر بالحب الصادق أو تأدية المهمة أو... الخ.

لديّ دائماً مقولة أرددها لنفسي كل يوم وأؤمن بها جداً لأنها غيرت الكثير من جوانب حياتي وأعتقد إنها قد حققت لي فوائد عديدة:

"إن الإنسان الذي يحكم على الناس تبعاً لمظهرهم أو شكلهم عليه أن يبحث عن صفة أخرى لنفسه غير أن يكون إنساناً".

وعلى نفس المنوال يمكن أن نوجه مقولة مشابهة للخدام العاملين في مجال الإعاقات وأوجهها لنفسي أيضاً قبلهم:

"إن الخادم الذي يتقزز من شكل المخدوم أو يغضب من سلوكه أو يحاول اختيار مخدومة، عليه وبدون غضب مني أن يعتذر عن خدمته فهذا أفضل له وللخدمة".

فالخادم في مجال الإعاقات له مواصفات خاصة أهمها التقبل التام لمخدومة دون قيد أو شرط...



وفي النهاية إننا حتى نخدم المعاق لابد أولاً أن نخدم أنفسنا بحبها، فحبها سوف يمكننا من أن نحب خدمتنا وأخواتنا في الخدمة وأخواتنا المخدومين، والرب يعوض تعب المحبة دوماً، فالله محبة...





(1)  يقوم التيار الإنساني في علم النفس والعلاج النفسي على فكرة التعامل مع الإنسان بما هو إنسان، ليس آلة أو حيوان. ومن ثم فإن أتيحت له إمكانات جيدة لكي ينمو فيها سوف يكون سوياً، وان وفرت له أثناء مرضه يتم علاجه .

 (2)  كارل روجرز هو واحد من علماء النفس الإنساني، وصاحب مدرسة علاجية تسمى العلاج المتمركز حول العميل، وأهم فنياتها هو تقبل العميل (المريض) دون قيد أو شرط ويتم توجيه العلاج له من خلال تقبل وحب غير مشروط.

 (3) الفصام هو مرض عقلي شديد فيه يفصل الشخص ذاته عن العالم ويبني عالماً خاصاً به ويتسم الفصام بعامة بالهذاءات أي  وجود أفكار غير منطقية لا يعترف المريض بعدم منطقيتها، والهلاوس أي إدراك مثيرات ليس لها وجود في العالم الخارجي.. والتبلد الانفعالي ويعتبر الفصام الكتاتوني نوع من الفصام يتخذ فيه المريض وضع جسمي تخشبي ويظل بلا حركة نهائياً وطبعاً هناك صور عديدة غير ذلك يمكن الرجوع إلى المؤلفات المتخصصة بشأنها.


طلعت حكيم - معيد بقسم علم النفس - كلية الآداب - جامعة عين شمس


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وهام
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرور كله

محبه وذوق ......شكــــرا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوعاتك كلها  رائعة  

في هذا القسم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل 

ويبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد كلام جامد جدا
وعلى فكرة المفروض اننا نعمل كدة مع كل انسان مش بس المعاق
مافيش حد فى الدنيا دى مش محتاج مننا حب 
وكل انسان مننا جواه طفل صغير لسه عايز الحب دة
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور كله

محبه وذوق ......شكــــرا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مرور كله

رووعه وذوق ......شكــــرا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*
مرور كله

محبه وذوق ......شكــــرا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------

